# Linen Products HELP!



## cnoevl21 (Oct 13, 2016)

So I just started doing product photography. Through craigslist I landed a client looking to have linens photographed. they basically sent me packaged product and gave me examples of what they want done. I did not expect this, but it requires lots of folding and ironing (neither of which I am skilled at).
My question is this: To others doing this type of work, are you expected to do folding and ironing?
After getting my first wave of images thrown in my face for being too wringled, and sides not straight. I told them that products should come to me in the way they are intended to be photographed. And if they want me to continue folding and ironing that I would have to charge more. I swear, I spent more time folding than I did taking the actual image.
and dont even get me started on how annoying white on white is...ugh!
The photo is an example of their complains that sides are uneven.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't blame the client for not being happy with the images, but folding & ironing shouldn't be your job.  If the images aren't photo-ready (minor tweaking aside), then they should either provide an assistant to do the work and who can say 'That's acceptable', or as you said, pay you a LOT more.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Oct 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I don't blame the client for not being happy with the images, but folding & ironing shouldn't be your job.  If the images aren't photo-ready (minor tweaking aside), then they should either provide an assistant to do the work and who can say 'That's acceptable', or as you said, pay you a LOT more.


Glad im not crazy thinking this way. So you think that image was bad? I told them if they want perfectly straight sides I could always just cut them off lol.
I'm sure I'm not charging enough ($20/image), but i should have quoted hourly, with all the crap i went through TRYING to get all the sides even and ironing items wrinkled to ****!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 13, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> So I just started doing product photography. Through craigslist I landed a client looking to have linens photographed. they basically sent me packaged product and gave me examples of what they want done. I did not expect this, but it requires lots of folding and ironing (neither of which I am skilled at).
> My question is this: To others doing this type of work, are you expected to do folding and ironing?
> After getting my first wave of images thrown in my face for being too wringled, and sides not straight. I told them that products should come to me in the way they are intended to be photographed. And if they want me to continue folding and ironing that I would have to charge more. I swear, I spent more time folding than I did taking the actual image.
> and dont even get me started on how annoying white on white is...ugh!
> The photo is an example of their complains that sides are uneven.


It sounds to me like you jumped into this a bit unprepared.  There is always going to be some set prep in product photography.  If you don't have a stylist then making the product look good becomes your responsibility.   Consider this a life lesson learned and be more prepared next time.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 13, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame the client for not being happy with the images, but folding & ironing shouldn't be your job.  If the images aren't photo-ready (minor tweaking aside), then they should either provide an assistant to do the work and who can say 'That's acceptable', or as you said, pay you a LOT more.
> ...


I'd say $20 per image is fine. . . . . . plus set up fee and prep fee.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Oct 13, 2016)

Scatterbrained said:


> cnoevl21 said:
> 
> 
> > So I just started doing product photography. Through craigslist I landed a client looking to have linens photographed. they basically sent me packaged product and gave me examples of what they want done. I did not expect this, but it requires lots of folding and ironing (neither of which I am skilled at).
> ...


I was unprepared for this specific job. staging and prep was expected, but more like getting the right angle and lighting properly. not ironing and folding linens. Simple as it seems, those things require skills. I see ppl at Kohls folding shirts and im like, "how the hell do you do that so quickly and neatly?"
I not only got into photography and video because I love it, but also because I had no desire to ever work in an office setting where id have to do things like iron my clothes lol.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 13, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > cnoevl21 said:
> ...


That's product/commercial photography for ya. You'll spend more time prepping for the shot than taking the shot.  It's the polar opposite of portraiture or event shooting.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe you need to hire this woman:


----------



## tirediron (Oct 13, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> So you think that image was bad? I told them if they want perfectly straight sides I could always just cut them off lol.!


I do, yes.  As far as the cutting, you're not necessarily off base there.  As Scatterbrained pointed out, this is a valuable lesson, and it sounds like maybe both you and the client were in a little over your heads, OR they were trying to take advantage of you...  IMO, jobs like this, where there's an ambiguous amount of prep & styling should always be 'straight time'.  'Per image' is fine if you know how long (with reasonable accuracy) it will take, but otherwise, always go straight time.

Getting back to the styling... there are a myriad of tricks that can be used:  Anything from doorskin or hardboard forms to cutting.  I would have advised the client not to expect the images back in salable condition since they would like have had staple holes, been trimmed, etc...  Spend some time researching product photography & styling.  

IMO, $20 is far too little, UNLESS you are doing a LOT of these and can get a production line down where it's <10 min/image.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Oct 17, 2016)

Scatterbrained said:


> cnoevl21 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Any suggestions on what one charges for set up/prep fee?


----------



## Designer (Oct 17, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> Any suggestions on what one charges for set up/prep fee?


Whose idea was it to show the fabrics flat?  I mean; that is not how I would pose the subject.  Of course, if the client wants it flat, then that's the way it is, and I probably wouldn't get the job.  I think your subject preparation time should be included in the quote, but figure out a way to avoid excess folding and ironing.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > cnoevl21 said:
> ...


I would do it as straight time; whatever your hourly rate is, divided by the average amount of time required per unit.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Designer said:


> cnoevl21 said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions on what one charges for set up/prep fee?
> ...


They wanted certain things photographed in the packaging. The packaging is plastic wrap and looked horrible, so I took out the sheets, taped it to a piece of cardboard and stood it up for the shot. I was trying to give them the look that it was in the packaging, without it actually being in the packaging.
If you have a better idea of how to pose, im all ears. I'm new to this and I've only had solid products to photograph before, so I'm going off of images the company has sent me to emulate.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 18, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > cnoevl21 said:
> ...


You need to learn how to manage and control light better.
If the client wants it in the packaging then you should do it in the packaging.   But it's a little late now.  But basically the light has to reflect away from the sensor.  So Off Camera Lighting.  It's the same type of technique used to shoot fish in a fish tank.


----------



## Designer (Oct 18, 2016)

cnoevl21 said:


> If you have a better idea of how to pose, im all ears.


It's fabric.  Pose it like fabric.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2016)

Designer said:


> cnoevl21 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a better idea of how to pose, im all ears.
> ...


This.  One of the things we have to do is advise clients.  Just because the client has an idea doesn't mean it's a good one.  Many times I've had a client say, "I'd like this done this way or that.." to which I respond, "Certainly, and can I suggest also trying...." very often my suggestion winds up being the one that they go with.


----------

